# drugstore moisturizers



## mizuki~ (Dec 14, 2008)

I just ran out of my moisturizer from MAC and I really don't feel like spending so much money for something that wasn't that great. I'm sure drugstore brands carry great moisturizers for a good price. What moisturizers from drug stores have you tried and loved? And what's your skin type


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Dec 14, 2008)

I use the Neutrogena daily moisturizer in SPF 15 healthy skin Anti-wrinkle cream

I have oily t-zone and dry everywhere else and this moisturizer works pretty well for me.


----------



## jillianjiggs (Dec 14, 2008)

nivea visage aqua sensation.


----------



## JolieFemme (Dec 14, 2008)

Merlot Grapeseed Moisturizer. I have combination skin.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 16, 2008)

Try the Ponds Dry Skin Cream. It's awesome, especially for the winter time if you have dry skin.


----------



## Shenanigans (Dec 16, 2008)

I use Dove moisturizer for Sensitive Skin.  Mostly my skin is dry and VERY sensitive to lotions, but this doesn't cause a reaction.


----------



## Sanayhs (Dec 18, 2008)

My skin is extremely tempermental (it can range anywhere from dry to oily to sensitive to god knows what) and for the last while I've been feeding it moisturizer from Olay. The basic complete kind of stuff with SPF and whatnot. It's lightweight and doesn't upset my skin, but it can be layered on if I need more moisture at times.


----------



## amberw (Dec 18, 2008)

olay, the regular one, i think its called beauty fluid or something


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 18, 2008)

I love Cetaphil Moisturizing Cream. My skin is normal to dry, prone to dehydration, flakies, and clogged pores.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Dec 18, 2008)

AVEENO POSITIVELY(sp?) RADIANT SPF 15 OR 30. I HAVE COMBO SKIN. I LOVE IT!!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Dec 18, 2008)

i actually love st. ives collagen moisturizer. it comes in a big @$$ jar and i love it. very hydrating but doesn't make me shiny and is  not greasy or heavy


----------



## Delerium (Dec 22, 2008)

I use cetaphil moisturizing lotion.  It works well for me.  I have normal to dry skin that is prone to flakiness in the winter.  This isn't too heavy for me and seems to do a pretty good job.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 22, 2008)

cetaphil does work for me but after 3 hours it leaves my skin feeling oily, shiny, and greasy, even if i use 2 pea sized amounts.

I love eucerin Q-10 Anti wrinkle creme [in the jar] its fantastic for dry to oily skins, and it leaves my skin smooth and moisturised without it getting oily!  It got 4.9 out of 5 stars and a 98% would buy again rate on makeupalley out of maybe 40 reviews?

edit: my skin type is normal/sensitive skin


----------



## colormepretty (Dec 22, 2008)

Olay, Olay, Olay! my skin type is oily.

their moisturizers are fast absorbent, non-greasy and most of them are water-based (works really well with my skin type). they work fabulously under the makeup and their products are VERY inexpensive. there are various of moisturizers depending on your skin type, so it'd be best to choose the one that would best suit you


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_i actually love st. ives collagen moisturizer. it comes in a big @$$ jar and i love it. very hydrating but doesn't make me shiny and is not greasy or heavy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
+1

Another one for St Ives Collagen Moisturizer

I bought it based on the reviews on MUA and it hasnt let me down. The smell is pleasant and absorbs sooo quickly into the skin. Only thing is it doesnt have SPF but my Mineralize Satinfinish has it so it doesnt bother me.


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 22, 2008)

I love Neutrogena's combination skin moisturizer.  Works well on my combo/oily skin.

If my skin is feeling dryer, and/or if I am in a very dry climate - I use a small amount of Cetaphil cream and it does the job nicely.  Oddly enough, the cream works well for me, but the Cetaphil lotion clogs my pores.  Anyway, to each his/her own.


----------



## RoseyPosey (Dec 22, 2008)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE cetaphil, just the regular lotion one, not the face one, but i do want to try a different one as well. I may look into some of these.


----------



## prncezz (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_My skin is extremely tempermental (it can range anywhere from dry to oily to sensitive to god knows what) and for the last while I've been feeding it moisturizer from Olay. The basic complete kind of stuff with SPF and whatnot. It's lightweight and doesn't upset my skin, but it can be layered on if I need more moisture at times._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amberw* 

 
_olay, the regular one, i think its called beauty fluid or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *colormepretty* 

 
_Olay, Olay, Olay! my skin type is oily.

their moisturizers are fast absorbent, non-greasy and most of them are water-based (works really well with my skin type). they work fabulously under the makeup and their products are VERY inexpensive. there are various of moisturizers depending on your skin type, so it'd be best to choose the one that would best suit you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Olay all the way! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've been using this stuff for years. It's awesome.
I use the complete one for sensitive skin. 
My skin is normal/dry!


----------



## elb154 (Jun 22, 2010)

I loved the Aveeno Positively Radiant...until summer came and then I started sweating it off. Yuck! Other than that I loved the St. Ives Collagen except for the missing spf. My new favorite that seems to be both of these in one is the new Biore Skin Preservation.


----------



## ms. kendra (Jun 22, 2010)

I have used Oil of Olay (original), and the Pond's Dry Skin Cream. I like them both, but now I'm using Neutrogena Tone Correcting Moisturizer. 

I might have to check out the St. Ives Collagen.


----------



## aradhana (Jun 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_I just ran out of my moisturizer from MAC and I really don't feel like spending so much money for something that wasn't that great. I'm sure drugstore brands carry great moisturizers for a good price. What moisturizers from drug stores have you tried and loved? And what's your skin type 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
i really liked 'visible results' by l'oreal. (it's in a small pink pump dispenser) when i was using it, it honestly did give me visible results...my skin was glowing and clear! however, i've just moved back across the ocean to canada and i haven't spotted it yet at my local drugstore...anyway, my skin is normal however without the right cleansing regime it tends to appear oily/acne prone.


----------



## Junkie (Jun 22, 2010)

Eucerin Extra Sensitive Facial Moisturizer with SPF 15 

I have oily skin for the most part - dry cheeks.


----------



## katred (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm also a fan of St. Ives, which are a great value for the price. One thing that I've heard from several people who've worked at L'Oreal is that their mass market products are almost identical to the ones they sell at a much higher price, so that can mean better results for less money.


----------



## Suzye829 (Jun 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_cetaphil does work for me but after 3 hours it leaves my skin feeling oily, shiny, and greasy, even if i use 2 pea sized amounts.


edit: my skin type is normal/sensitive skin_

 
I have the same issue with this one, so I use this at night sometimes and mix it with some Vicco (tumeric).  I have acne prone/t-zone/normal skin (it changes with my cycle)

The one I use for daytime is Clean & Clear, Dual Action Moisturizer and I love it!


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 23, 2010)

i have combo acne prone skin that is mostly dry right now.. i love clean & clear everything, wash moisturizer, i have a whole set and it works for me.


----------



## natalie647 (Aug 23, 2010)

I've got very oily skin and I've been loving Biore's Dual Fusion Moisturizer. It's very light, but also has SPF 30, which is amazing since it doesn't feel greasy at all. I have a full review on my blog if you're interested in it. I've also tried Garnier's Moisture Rescue Replenishing Gel-Cream. I'd say that it's similar to Clinique's Moisture Surge, only much cheaper. If you have oily skin, stay away from Neutrogena's Healthy Defense with SPF 30. Idk if anyone else had problems with this one, but it went on greasy, didn't really absorb, and broke me out pretty bad. Hope this helps!


----------



## rwbey (Aug 23, 2010)

Cetaphil Cream is my moisturizer staple. The lotion doesn't really give the same result. My skin type is all over the map due to using Accutane twice in the past - sometimes I go through intensely dry spells and other times it is regular (I wouldn't say excessively oily). My skin is extremely sensitive though and Cetaphil Cream works wonders!


----------



## Smf16 (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *natalie647* 

 
_I've got very oily skin and I've been loving Biore's Dual Fusion Moisturizer. It's very light, but also has SPF 30, which is amazing since it doesn't feel greasy at all. I have a full review on my blog if you're interested in it. I've also tried Garnier's Moisture Rescue Replenishing Gel-Cream. I'd say that it's similar to Clinique's Moisture Surge, only much cheaper. If you have oily skin, stay away from Neutrogena's Healthy Defense with SPF 30. Idk if anyone else had problems with this one, but it went on greasy, didn't really absorb, and broke me out pretty bad. Hope this helps!_

 
I have been searching for a new moisturizer for oily skin ever since my HG Olay changed their formula! I used to love this moisturizer because it never felt greasy and very light. The new formula is awful..thick and greasy and smells like sunscreen..I have really oily skin so I have to be careful what I use..thanks for the suggestions! I will definitely check these out!


----------



## n_c (Aug 31, 2010)

^^^ Have you checked out Complex 15, you can find it at cvs.


----------



## naturallyfab (Sep 10, 2010)

I love the Cetaphil lotion.  It moisturizes my sensitive/oily skin perfectly, but doesn't cause me to break out.


----------



## Jessie May (Sep 29, 2010)

I really, really, REALLY love Forumla 10.0.6's Seriously Shine Free Mattifying Oil-Free Moisturizer.
It is lovely! Only $17 here in NZ, so I'm sure it's pretty cheap in the U.S. and elsewhere.


----------



## Smf16 (Sep 29, 2010)

^^^ Great I may have to check this out! I still haven't found a good oil control moisturizer. I couldn't find the Biore suggested by natalie647. They have this moisturizer at Ulta (US) for 6.99. Thanks!


----------

